# Attempt (build-thread): MR20DE Turbo



## zfollette (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi all, I just joined to post a build thread for my attempt at an MR20DE turbo kit. I have a 2007 Sentra 6-speed w/ 117k miles. 

I can't post images now, but hopefully I can get the post count higher. 

First off, I'm in a good position to do this. I work at a manufacturing plant and have family who owns a junkyard and a garage. My goal is to do this a cheap as possible. Here's the checklist in no order:

a) Acquire cheap VW 1.8t turbo
b) Acquire MR20DE manifold for dimensions
c) Fab manifold w/ turbo mount
d) Cut gaskets for turbo
e) Acquire intercooler from same 1.8t
f) Plumb piping to fit current exhaust
g) Tap into oil and return to pan
h) Tap into water (if need be) and return
i) Install wastegate and blowoff valve

I also think a good headgasket would be helpful. 

I hope to keep the build-thread updated and have a complete 2.0T built by summer's end. Any guesses on the total cost? Also, i'll be releasing any models I draw up for the manifold and hopefully the plumbing paths with a parts list.

Think it can be done? I've heard of maybe one or two done before.

Well, that's all I have. Wish me luck.


----------

